# Show me your R34 GTR's



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

As above post a picture of your pride and joy.. all be it standard form or custom modified...
I've just purchased my R34 GTR and just looking for inspiration... wheel wise and colour combo's etc 
This is mine


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

After Nick I'm out lol


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Have a look through this :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105684-please-post-your-favourite-r34-gtr-pics.html?highlight=R34


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

R33 GTR said:


> Have a look through this :
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105684-please-post-your-favourite-r34-gtr-pics.html?highlight=R34


Cheers mate..

Lots of the pics don't show on there though =(


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Few of mine, think you've seen most of them anyway lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

My current fav


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Amazing plate


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good thread..

Some of mine..











And a couple of links for you perusal..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/412538-my-r34-gtr-swissvax-detail-motorshine.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5b9pooMjtA


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kadir said:


> Good thread..
> 
> Some of mine..
> 
> ...


That's beautiful mate... as are all the cars that have been posted.. that plate on the yellow 34 is perfect lol.... I tried to find R30FOR but wasn't avaliable lol....


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

*My v spec 2*


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

*And some rear shots*


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice cars above


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

These cars really are stunning.... gaawwwwwjussssss


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

after refresh


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

matty32 said:


> after refresh


Matty are the two cars you posted running staggered fitment dude?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Staggered fitment? That would be a no.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

skyjuice your car is awesome mate!

Matty need some more pics of hippo


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Some mint examples there. Still makes me feel like a child when I see these!


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice cars :thumbsup:

here is mine


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Very Nice  



paul450 said:


> very nice cars :thumbsup:
> 
> here is mine


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

He's my near stock one


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

knighty444 said:


> Matty are the two cars you posted running staggered fitment dude?


No

19x9.5 12s all round 

Volk 37s


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi all,


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Great location and shot!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

That is stunning!


----------



## Elninio (Jan 12, 2016)

Second that ,great picture


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

john beesla said:


> View attachment 129337
> 
> 
> View attachment 129345
> ...


Beautiful! What wheels are they John?

Az


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

R322 said:


> Beautiful! What wheels are they John?
> 
> Az


My guess would be a 3 piece D Series wheel from CCW. I'm probably wrong though! :chuckle:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Kadir said:


> My guess would be a 3 piece D Series wheel from CCW. I'm probably wrong though! :chuckle:


Lol they are custom made CCW 2 piece hybrids very strong wheels, with these you get the best of both worlds a 3 piece look and strength of fully forged wheels can go on track and take extreme driving no problem. 
Not cheap though!!

John


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

A few off my baby


----------



## Kmeng (Feb 22, 2016)

Would love to have one of these one day


----------



## djfoxs (Feb 3, 2015)

GTRNICK said:


>


lovely shots


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

My GTR


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^That looks well nice. Got any pics of it side on with the black wheels?


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

There are some other pics with the black wheels


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Dr Meat said:


> He's my near stock one


Like this a lot! What size spacers are you using?


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

BOB GTR34 said:


>


Errrr WOW


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

BOB GTR34 said:


>


Perfection at it's finest right here.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

That's my favourite shot right there, Its got f'k off written all over it!:smokin:


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for your kind comments, Found another picture from the photoshoot last week. opcorn:


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

[QUOTE









[/QUOTE]

What bulbs have you got in your dash? as I fitted led's but they look patchy, your dash looks awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Dr Meat said:


> [QUOTE


What bulbs have you got in your dash? as I fitted led's but they look patchy, your dash looks awesome:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
They're just white leds but the background of the clocks has a yellow tint so comes out like that. Cheers dude


----------

